# Mitangler Florida 2018 gesucht Osterferien



## M30 (24. Januar 2017)

Hallo liebe Leute.

Vom 24.03 -07.04.2018 möchte ich eine Floridareise machen.
Es wäre meine dritte, heißt ich kenne mich bereits recht gut dort aus). 
Diesmal soll es aber eine reine Angelreise werden ohne Freundin und Familie.
Dafür suche ich 3 Mitangler.

Kurz zu mir:

Ich bin 32 Jahre alt und habe mich in Florida verknallt.
Beruflich bin ich Lehrer mit sonderpädagogischem Schwerpunkt
Hobbys sind Angeln (Sucht) und Gitarre 
Generell sehr umgänglich und harmoniebedürftig

Der Spaß ist nicht ganz billig, daher bitte schreibt mir nur, wenn ihr es ernst meint.

Infos:
Gesamtpreis (mit wirklich allem!!!) 2400-2500 Euro

2 Optionen: 

a)
Bokeelia auf Pine Island (Das Revier kenne ich)

--> 5 min Bootsfahrt zum Boca Grande Pass!!! Hammer sag ich euch, denn eines der besten Tarpon Reviere Fl.
1 Woche Boot am Hauseigenen Dock 
1 inshore Guiding auf Snook und Reds usw
Mietwagen 
Flug Direkt von Düsseldorf nach Ft Myers und zurück
Tax, Toll, Sprit für Mietwagen und Boot (das ist ein großer Kostenfaktor)
Essen usw.
Wirklich alles in der Summe

b)

Fischen auf den Keys (Marathon) inshore und offshore

mit kleinem Häuschen (auf den Keys halt teurer und nicht üppig) und eigenem Bootsdeck
1 Woche Boot
1 Guiding halfday offshore
......... (alles andere wie oben)


Da es um viel Geld geht, müsste alles über PayPAl abgewickelt werden, damit jeder eine Sicherheit hat bezüglich Geldtransaktionen.
Ich kenne mich wirklich aus, auch anglerisch dort und man müsste sich darauf verlassen
Ich habe bereits eine  Auflistung aller möglichen Unterkünfte und Boatrentals usw.
Es müsste auch innerhalb des Jan/Feb gebucht werden, da der März/April sonst jetzt schon für diese Objekte ausgebucht ist.

Ich bin gespannt und würde mich riesig freuen, wenn sich 3 inshore und offshore Florida Angler finden würden.

Bitte schreibt mir.
Dann auch nähere Infos
zu allen Fischarten, Abläufen usw
Gruß

Martin


----------



## M30 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mitangler Florida 2018 gesucht Osterferien*

Sowohl auf Pine Island (Bokeelia), als auch auf den Keys geht es offshore auf Kings, Snapper, Grouper usw (sharks, wenn man das möchte und stingrays...)
und inshore auf Snook, Trout und Reds

Auf den Keys erreicht man halt schnell tieferes Wasser und amberjack und Co sind gut zu fangen


----------



## M30 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mitangler Florida 2018 gesucht Osterferien*

Es geht zu 100% auf die Keys.
Also Key Marathon
Bitte schnell melden. Die Unterkünfte mit eigenem Dock, die erschwinglich sind, sind schon zu großen Teilen ausgebucht.


----------

